# playing/nibbling with other dogs



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Well,

I tried to find other threads about his topic, but none really identified with my question.

I noticed with my older Golden (Mango) and my Boxer mix (Ally), both FEMALES, that they would frequently nibble at one anothers ears, necks, and backs. (Mainly the Golden doing it to the Boxer). It was always playful and fun. Sometimes there would be a 10 second session of a straight go-to-town nibble on a neck or something. Quite amusing. And they both enjoyed it. 

Mango is now at the bridge, but we have a new puppy, Starla. Starla now likes to go for Ally's neck (but it's more of a nipping, NOT nibbling) I believe maybe she doesn't quite have the hang of what other dogs consider "polite play". Ally gets annoyed and growls to communicate the boundary. I know that Starla is just trying to incite playtime by doing this, though. Starla also likes to jump up onto Ally's back as well. Ally seems to only get annoyed. About 20% of the time will she ever give in and play (The times where they do play, it's always them chasing one another around the house and barking, and a little bit of mouthing on eachother). I get excited when they do play because I consider it to be bonding for them, but I don't really know if I can tell how Ally truly feels about Starla yet. 
*
My question is...
While Ally always liked to play with Mango, she doesn't seem to enjoy playing with Starla so much. It is just because Starla is a little puppy and too energetic for 6 year old Ally? Starla LOVES to follow Ally around everywhere. 

And when dogs nibble one another, is it to show dominance? Who is the more dominant one, the nibbler, or the receiver?
** I did an experiment and did a little play nibbling on Starla's neck and ear, and she seemed to become submissive to me. And after I nibbled, she sort of brushed up against my face. (WOW that sounded weird :doh

Details:
-Mango was 9, and Ally was 6 (they had known one another for 5 years before Mango passed). So during their relationship Ally was more energetic than Mango. 
-Ally is now 6 and Starla is 5 months. Starla is obviously more energetic than Ally.


THOUGHTS?


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

bumping up, surprised no one can comment : /


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll... try... 

The nipping and nibbling are two seperate things to me. The nibbling can be a submissive behavior - it's like grooming. For that matter, nuzzling/nibbling could be a harassing/flirting type behavior from your intact boy which case you correct that. 

Jacks does both of the above. I allow the nibbling, because I think it's sweet. And he even does it to our cat, which should tell you how gentle he is. The nuzzling/nibbling where he is getting pretty focused on a person or dog, I tell him to knock it off. He hasn't had much luck mounting our collie, but past goldens would go from nuzzling their brother to trying to mount them - again, something I do not allow. 

The nipping is your golden puppy being a little too rambunctious for your boxer. As long as Ally tells Starla to back off when the puppy goes too far with the nipping, it should be fine. Then again, I would probably step in after a while and seperate the two after they've been going at it for a while. You want them to learn that playfighting needs to stop when you say so, this so if either dog crosses the line you have the ability to break them up before either gets hurt. 

As it is though, I wouldn't be overly concerned by what you describe.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The mouthing and nibbles and even the puppy nipping are dogs being dogs.

At about 4-5 months Ally will be less tolerant when Starla misjudges how hard she nibbles or pulls or bites and will correct her. Be prepared for some fireworks if Starla has not been paying attention to the lessons Ally has been giving. 

Dollars to donuts...you will see the two become quite close when the pup gets a bit older. Sounds like your Ally prefers chase games rather then wrestling games...when the light goes on in Starla's mind they will be great buddies.

Some adult dogs prefer puppies of different ages...some like the little-bitty, young ones...some like them when they are 5-6 months old...some hate them all!

To me it is biology...not so much dominance...
Puppies have sharp teeth and not a lot of strength so they can explore their world and fine-tune their playstyles, learn to read doggy body language, and generally learn that what they do has consequence without hurting an adult dog so bad that they are killed for their transgressions.
Hopefully they learn their lessons well from a patient adult dog (like Ally) so when they go out into the world and play with new dogs...they will have learned how to pay attention and react appropriately when another dog lifts a lip, or growls, or turns away, or licks its lips, or yawns, or the hundred other ways that dogs speak to one another.

Trace will let the 15 week old lab pup I have now pull and nip and tug on him and crawl all over him...
Liberty loves to play chase games, but will only put up with so much nipping - and the pups respects that... (sounds like your Ally and Liberty have a similar play-style)
Lexi..the old-girl & Queenbee will not tolerate any of the nipping or jumping in he face foolishness, but will play tug and other chase games....and the pup respects her too...


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback ladies. 

I was so used to the relationship between my two original dogs, that when it comes to Ally and Starla, I want them to have the same close bond. It will come when the time is right....

And you're right, I think that with time they will learn each other's signals an respond accordingly.


----------



## service1 (Nov 17, 2014)

*Older dog is still snaping at my puppy*

My 12 weeks old Bella looooves to jump and play with my 7 years old Maltese, but it does not go well. Maltese growls and snaps at Bella, and I am not sure if I should let them figure it out, or keep them separate. Thank you for suggestions!


----------

